# ER Tech training



## hogwiley (Oct 5, 2012)

For those EMT Basics who work as ER Techs, how did you recieve phlebotomy and ECG training? Were these skills you already possessed, or were you trained by the hospital, and if so how did that work exactly, did you have formal classes? Who taught you?

Im curious because I just applied for an ER Tech job, and the posting was kind of vague on whether they wanted you to possess these skills prior or whether they trained you.

Im also curious because I know from past experience learning anything thats difficult to master on the job can be tough, as the person teaching might often be impatient, or just plain suck at teaching. 

Ive been an EMT for a few years and worked as a CNA in a hospital prior to that, but they never let us play with needles in either job, aside from doing BGL checks and IM injections.


----------



## BOSlife (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello!

I live in orlando, fl and i just inquired about a phlebotomy program at florida hospital. I hope that getting this cert will augment my skills and make me as an EMT-basic more appealing to ambulance companies and EDs. The program is 8 weeks and only $300 so it sounds like a good learning experience. Some hospitals have their own ECG classes or cardiac monitoring seminars that they require employees to take. 

good luck!


----------



## rwik123 (Oct 16, 2012)

In hospital training. Wasn't a pre requisite.


----------



## phideux (Oct 18, 2012)

In this neck of the woods you're not doing any phlebotomy or EKG type work as an ER tech. You will be the patient mover, room straightener person.


----------



## eprex (Oct 19, 2012)

Starting to wish I stayed in Massachusetts instead of coming back to NY


----------



## Darwin (Oct 20, 2012)

The community college that I went to for my EMT-B has classes that I am taking for IV, which includes phlebotomy, and an EKG class which includes a 60hr internship.


----------



## EMTHokie (Nov 7, 2012)

Here the hospitals require a minimum of CNA, a there is no way for EMT-Bs, I, or P to "challenge" the test...you have to take the CNA course which is stupid in my opinion.


----------



## ATFDFF (Nov 13, 2012)

All provided by the hospital.  EMT(any level) or CNA needed to apply, then you get phlebotomy, ECG, Psych, and a few other small trainings.  

If you come in with Medic they do a very abbreviated (read: 15 minutes) ECG and phlebotomy...basically to just familiarize you with their equipment/procedures.


----------



## RemoteMedicineIreland (Nov 22, 2012)

I was an ER tech ages ago in Seattle. They took my EMT-B training and had me work under the doctor's license. There was no additional course that we had to do.


----------



## patzyboi (Dec 16, 2012)

BOSlife said:


> Hello!
> 
> I live in orlando, fl and i just inquired about a phlebotomy program at florida hospital. I hope that getting this cert will augment my skills and make me as an EMT-basic more appealing to ambulance companies and EDs. The program is 8 weeks and only $300 so it sounds like a good learning experience. Some hospitals have their own ECG classes or cardiac monitoring seminars that they require employees to take.
> 
> good luck!



Just a question, why would the cert be more helpful if you are only allowed to work with the scope of practice as an EMT. Unless where youre from youre allow to start IVs.

When I did my clinical at an ED, the ER tech basically gave me a 60 second procedure on a 12 lead, and even though it was kinda off from the book, it still got the job done.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 16, 2012)

patzyboi said:


> Just a question, why would the cert be more helpful if you are only allowed to work with the scope of practice as an EMT. Unless where youre from youre allow to start IVs.
> 
> When I did my clinical at an ED, the ER tech basically gave me a 60 second procedure on a 12 lead, and even though it was kinda off from the book, it still got the job done.



A lot of ERs have their "EMTs" able to draw blood.


----------



## Bullets (Dec 19, 2012)

Everything is in house, on the job, ect. You go through an orientation and that includes phlebotomy, lead placement, BGL, Breathalyzer, along with a basic hospital orientation

Hospitals prefer EMTs because they theoretically have experience being around sick people and wont freak out by blood, guts, or the stress and pace. When you are on the clock, you act under the hospitals protocols, not the EMT protocols.


----------



## Tigger (Dec 19, 2012)

Here you will not get hired as an EMT for a tech position unless you have your IV add on certificate. Everything else is in-house, though Colorado EMTs should already know how to properly place a 12 lead. Some hospitals have their own abbreviate CNA type class for techs as well.


----------



## jedi88 (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi! I currently work as an ER tech. EKG training was like an hour class on lead placement and instructed to show right away to doctor. No training at all on interpretation. Then like an hour to play. One morning had to do 10 EKG's. (I was already certified as an EKG technician so I knew what to do and some interpretation).

Phlebotomy- 30 blood draws under someones supervision.


----------



## eprex (Jan 12, 2013)

At the NY hospital where I'm doing EMT rotations, the ER techs were both originally hired as CNA's. They don't draw blood as far as I can tell, but they do EKG and assist the nurse in whatever way they can.


----------



## Level1pedstech (Jan 12, 2013)

hogwiley said:


> For those EMT Basics who work as ER Techs, how did you recieve phlebotomy and ECG training? Were these skills you already possessed, or were you trained by the hospital, and if so how did that work exactly, did you have formal classes? Who taught you?
> 
> Im curious because I just applied for an ER Tech job, and the posting was kind of vague on whether they wanted you to possess these skills prior or whether they trained you.
> 
> ...


 
Every ER is a little different even when it comes to the most basic of duties. Some departments use thier techs more like traditional hospital CNA's while others look for more of a field style provider. Both my former and current ER managers were big on techs with street experience. As was mentioned earlier the critical thinking skills used in the field can be of great use especially in an ER where the techs are more EMT's than CNA's.

The facility where I strated was a level one and they did thier own EKG and straight stick blood draw training. Fiberglass and plaster splinting,point of care testing and wound irrigation and prep and trauma charting were the other tech basics. The ability to practice more advanced procedures is something thats granted after you have some time in and have proven yourself. 

Being able to run your end of the floor and think two steps ahead of your nurses at all times is what will help a tech stand out above the others. If you can meet the transport crew or triage nurse at bedside,get the patient transferred, put on monitor and start building thier chart before the nurse gets over you will be ahead of the game.


----------



## hoeyxd (Jan 23, 2013)

hi, i'm an ed tech in la county, ca. the hospital i work at just wanted experience on a rig, bls and emt certs, phlebotomy is left to the phlebotomists. it's mostly on the job learning where i work, there's no cert for learning how to set up/assist in a thoracentesis, abcess, central lines or lumbar punctures, no way as an emt to know how to manage a chest tube or remove sutures. but things like managing and cleaning wounds, cpr, treatment protocols, vital signs, how to calm down the homeless man in triage that wont stop screaming at you because he has a broken fingernail and can't get triaged into a room, knowing your signs and symptoms and 12 lead/being familiar with a stemi or irregular rhythms and all your emt skills is stuff you're expected to know, be it you worked 911 or cct's on an ift rig. certain things i had classes for was charting on the computers and a splinting class (since there's about 20 different ways to splint an extremity than you would in the field), the rest was my trainer telling me to remember this and remember that. i suppose you can google procedures to become familiar with them, but really the most important thing you can do is just be humble, absorb as much as you can and learn how to ignore a wide variety of awful smells. 

good luck!


----------



## Code 3 (Jan 25, 2013)

hogwiley said:


> For those EMT Basics who work as ER Techs, how did you recieve phlebotomy and ECG training? Were these skills you already possessed, or were you trained by the hospital, and if so how did that work exactly, did you have formal classes? Who taught you?



At my hospital we had phlebotomy technicians, so this skill wasn't offered to the ER Techs. If you wanted to be trained, you had to find a course at a local JC or private company.

In regards to ECG training, I was taught the *basic* fundamentals during my orientation shifts; however, the hospital offered an ECG interpretation course at a later date that was taught by a nurse educator.


----------



## roninwarrior (Jan 29, 2013)

We do all ED EKG's where I work.  You were trained for 4 hours about how to operate the machine/put on leads etc.  Then you had to do 10 supervised and your set.  No analyzing, you print it off and take it directly to a staff Dr. 

Blood draws were taught by other NA's in the ED.  We only do blood draws on psych patients so it makes it a bit easier to learn/practice. (They usually have many other concerns and could care less if your good at it or not.)


----------



## Summit (Jan 29, 2013)

Around here they expect an applicant to have at least EMT with a year experience plus IV cert (24 hour class plus 8 hour clinical) and EKG class (32 hour class 3 lead interpretation and 12 lead application).


----------

